# habt ihr gute ...



## yusuf50 (9. Mai 2013)

habt ihr gute play 4 free oder free 2 play spiele USK 12


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2013)

Schau mal hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-sammelthread-kostenlose-spiele-reloaded.html


----------



## Laudian (9. Mai 2013)

League of Legends wäre mein Favorit der Free2Play Titel. Es erfüllt die USK 12, und ist im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Free2Play Titeln kein pay2win.

Falls du eher auf Hack'n'Slay stehst kannst du auch Path of Exile probieren, das kannst du sowohl alleine als auch mit Freunden spielen, ebenfalls kein Pay2Win und USK 12.

Und auch Minecraft kannst du ausprobieren, gibts es auf minecraft.net kostenlos zum downloaden, aber nur Singeplayer und Lan-Multiplayer, für den Online-Multiplayer müsste man bezahlen.


----------



## yusuf50 (9. Mai 2013)

LOL hab ich schon


----------

